

Australian police plan "wardriving" missions to help secure residents' WiFi - damian2000
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/technology/security/police-to-cruise-streets-for-unsecured-wifi-20120322-1vmof.html

======
cobychapple
Then there's the additional problem of people still choosing WEP encryption
despite WPA/WPA2 being available on their router. I mean WEP is better than
nothing, but still a security risk.

------
bigiain
I might have to go buy a dozen or so of something like these:

[http://www.dealextreme.com/p/tp-link-703n-ultra-mini-
portabl...](http://www.dealextreme.com/p/tp-link-703n-ultra-mini-
portable-3g-802-11b-g-n-150mbps-wifi-wireless-router-light-blue-white-102903)

and some batteries, then follow a few cops home and duct-tape them underneath
their letterboxes…

------
Lukeas14
I'll assume they're just doing a public service but a conspiracy theorist
might say:

A record of who's wireless routers are secured/unsecured would come in handy
when a citizen is taken to court for seeding torrents.

------
spobo
So they are above the law? I thought wardriving was illegal.

------
jameswyse
Goodbye free Internet!

I might create a few networks just to wind them up.. perhaps "Buy cocaine -
[your nemesis' phone number]"

~~~
steverb
I keep an open wifi on as a public service myself. If they start doing this
locally I may have to change the SSID to something more annoying.

~~~
lwat
Add a password but call your wifi 'Password is XXXXXXX' and they'll probably
leave you alone

